# Fabric napkins needed



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm looking desperately for fabric napkins - in white - cream - or another light color. I will embroider names on them to my daughter's confirmation - in 3 weeks - please - give me a tip on where I can buy them - maybe online
Sorry if this is the wrong forum
Thanks. Githa


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Githa said:


> I'm looking desperately for fabric napkins - in white - cream - or another light color. I will embroider names on them to my daughter's confirmation - in 3 weeks - please - give me a tip on where I can buy them - maybe online
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum
> Thanks. Githa


If you can't find them then buy some material cut one to the size you want then take that plus the material to one of the men that you see all over the place that do tailoring and alterations and ask him to make them for you.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

If you're willing to overpay, try "Zara Home" at City Stars.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I bought lovely damask napkins in both white and cream at the Government shop. Admittedly this was in the late 80's but it's worth a try, and I'm sure they came as a set with the tablecloth. However I also have non matching ones, so I must have bought some separately too. Cotton house may do them too.


----------

